# HazzyDayz or SatNav Systems for retrofits????



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

These two firms offer a range of retrofits to factory standards, like rear cameras, parking sensors and folding mirrors. Supposedly this does not affect warranty. Not sure about Dashcams as the Audi Traffic Monitor is not listed as compatible with the TT.

Would one of the options mentioned above really not affect the Audi Warranty?

Is one firm better than another, has anyone used them and what did you think? I'm not interested in Richter Sports as they are bit far.

Grateful for your help!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wouldn't touch HazzyDayz, 
It as always will depend... what was done and any future issues...


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

MClaine55 said:


> Would one of the options mentioned above really not affect the Audi Warranty?


Usually these kinds of aftermarket upgrades only affect the warranty on the area upgraded. And the aftermarket fitter offers a replacement warranty on their own workmanship. Although it may not always be equivalent - something to check.

So, upgrade the mirrors from what was factory fitted, then I expect Audi can justifiably (and almost certainly will) refuse a warranty repair on your mirrors if anything goes wrong with them. You claim would be with the aftermarket fitter.

But if your engine blows up, then that's unrelated to the mirrors so you'll still be covered by Audi.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

Anyone used either company and have feedback please?


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> I wouldn't touch HazzyDayz


Is this from personal experience, Toshiba? The reason I ask, is that I've been considering them to carry out the folding mirror retrofit on my Audi Q5, so your feedback would be most appreciated.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats a good example. you can get those mirrors for about £200 and it take 30mins to fit. Its 3 screws per mirror, all the wires are plug and play. Hardest part is popping the door which is daunting the first time. Get the mirrors with puddles lights too.

Coding 5mins tops, super simply self fit job. I bet they want a silly amount of money and 5 hours or so..

Pay your money, take your choice.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Thats a good example. you can get those mirrors for about £200 and it take 30mins to fit. Its 3 screws per mirror, all the wires are plug and play. Hardest part is popping the door which is daunting the first time. Get the mirrors with puddles lights too.
> 
> Coding 5mins tops, super simply self fit job. I bet they want a silly amount of money and 5 hours or so..
> 
> Pay your money, take your choice.


£850 + vat for folding mirrors on the TT from Hazy Dayz


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Reversing camera is a pretty easy diy and coding is simple. Where are you?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

£850+vat, that's over 1K, fookme!!!!!
That's just criminal...


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

rizo9 said:


> Reversing camera is a pretty easy diy and coding is simple. Where are you?


Can you point to coding that works? have stuggled on site to find coding that has worked for folk.

thanks


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

KSixTT6 said:


> rizo9 said:
> 
> 
> > Reversing camera is a pretty easy diy and coding is simple. Where are you?
> ...


Where are you based?


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

KSixTT6 said:


> rizo9 said:
> 
> 
> > Reversing camera is a pretty easy diy and coding is simple. Where are you?
> ...


Has your camera been loaded with the config file?

This thread has everything viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1333977&start=135

For info these are the VCDS changes:
CAN gateway module (19)changed to install 6c reversing camera
In the parking module(10) byte 02 bit for check to state reserving camera(RVC) is installed
In the electrical module 5F car function BAP Gen2 VPS_oxoB has been activated.
In the electrical module 5F BAP function gen2_vps_oxoB_msg_bus is set to terminal 15


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

> Has your camera been loaded with the config file?


I've not actually got a camera yet was looking for some success stories first before I started playing around. I had seen a lot of people have issues with two different version of the rear camera and was put off by the amount that couldn't get them working in the bites & bytes thread.

I'll read the one you sent and most probably add it to the list thanks


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

KSixTT6 said:


> > Has your camera been loaded with the config file?
> 
> 
> I've not actually got a camera yet was looking for some success stories first before I started playing around. I had seen a lot of people have issues with two different version of the rear camera and was put off by the amount that couldn't get them working in the bites & bytes thread.
> ...


Definitely doable I had a couple of issues but they were easily overcome when found. If you're close I don't mind lending a hand.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Don't know why Toshiba wouldn't touch HazzyDayz, I had them install my sat nav and they were brilliant.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

I've used them couple of times Cruise on an RS3 and when they replaced and reprogrammed a Key for my modified RS3 they were fantastic sorted the programing when Audi didn't want to know as it had a Syvecs ECU and quite a bit cheaper than main dealers as well
(Work Done By HazzyDayz)


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Well that's two of us Toshiba, so what's your experience with them that was so bad?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Poor communication, when asked basic questions they didn't seem to know anymore about it than I did.
I suspect they are just trawling forums for codes and are doing a copy paste. I just didn't trust them to wash the wheels never mind anything else.

And the prices are a complete joke.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

I had HazzyDayz do VIM on my S3. Didn't overly impressed me. The workshop was a mess, the customer waiting area was awful and they had completely forgot I was coming. The job i was having done was straightforward so no issues that way however when i was driving back home i got half way around the M25 only for them to call saying their fitter left his phone in my car. I had to pull off and wait for over an hour for them to come collect it. Didn't install me with confidence to use them again.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

I was informed by HazzyD they do work for M25/Essex Audi and could get work done by arrangement with the garage, eg Harold Wood.

Similarly SatNav System apparently do work for various Inchscape Audi dealers.

My original question has led to mixed reviews of HazzyDayz, but no one has any views, positive or negative so far on SatNav systems. I would appreciate some feedback on them please if anyone has used them. They are very local to me and it's folding mirrors I'm mostly interested in. Richter Sport are quite a bit further away but must be reasonable as they do all that ABT stuff.

Was also thinking about a reversing camera, but correct me if I'm wrong, as far as factory goes, you have to have front and rear factory PDC. I've got rear sensors by Richter but the cheapo ones that are not as original fitments. Not sure I could get a reversing camera on it's own. Any ideas please?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I can wholeheartedly recommend SatNav Systems.

Their salesman Mohamed Ataeai was very helpful, and arranged everything over the phone ( I am in Carlisle )

I bought a TTS which didn't have parking sensors, and wanted them fitted before collection. . They travelled round to the dealership in Chelmsford, fitted front and rear sensors with full integration into MMI.

What surprised me is they did it all without any payment up front or even a deposit. It was only when the dealer rang me to say the company had been and fitted the sensors I remembered I had to ring them up and pay for the work.

They charged £1000 inc VAT. I think Hazzy Days quote was £1200.

Plus SatNavSystems offer a 3 year warranty on the work, Hazzy Days was 2 IIRC

Can recommend SatNavSystems.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Carrock, that is reassuring to know.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

MClaine55 said:


> I was informed by HazzyD they do work for M25/Essex Audi and could get work done by arrangement with the garage, eg Harold Wood.
> 
> Similarly SatNav System apparently do work for various Inchscape Audi dealers.
> 
> ...


You can I think get a camera independent of whether you have sensors or not. SatNav Systems could fit a camera and / or sensors but I just went for the sensors. Absolutely belting job they did. Indistinguishable from factory


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice - cheers Carrock


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Thats a good example. you can get those mirrors for about £200 and it take 30mins to fit. Its 3 screws per mirror, all the wires are plug and play. Hardest part is popping the door which is daunting the first time. Get the mirrors with puddles lights too.
> 
> Coding 5mins tops, super simply self fit job. I bet they want a silly amount of money and 5 hours or so..
> 
> Pay your money, take your choice.


That sounds incredibly straight forward! Is it as easy on a Mk3?


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi, anymore feedback on SatNav Systems (or Hazzydayz?


----------

